# EU6500is carb cleaning tips?



## Soundguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I've owned a pair of Honda EU6500is generators for a couple years now, both were purchased used with very low hours locally on Craigslist but have run perfectly until now. One of the units sat with fuel in it for about 2 months without running and now I'm having all sorts of carb issues. I've pulled the carb, cleaned the bowl and the jet and it's still not running like it should when not on ECO mode. It'll run pretty good on ECO mode but as soon as it speeds up under load it'll die. 

Does anyone have any advice or cleaning tips for an EU6500is carb? Maybe a new jet?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Soundguy said:


> Does anyone have any advice or cleaning tips for an EU6500is carb? Maybe a new jet?


Use LOTS of real carburetor cleaner and compressed air. The main nozzle (under the main jet) can easily be clogged from stale fuel. 

Send me a PM with your email and I can shoot you a few pages from the shop manual.


----------

